# NGD - EGC Baritone Aluminum/Acrylic 6 string



## ben_hurt (Dec 8, 2014)

HOLY NUTS I LOVE THIS GUITAR.

EGC Scott Kelly (Neurosis) Signature-based baritone 6 string. 2 EGC humbuckers, 30", 20 Frets, 1 Vol/1 Tone. The neck runs through to a resonator plate in the body where the bridge and pickups are attached. It weighs approximately 972 pounds, but I absolutely love playing it. It'll get it's live debut on Saturday. The neck really feels like nothing else I've ever played, and the sound is just incredible. I'll get a vid up soon.


----------



## GRIZ (Dec 8, 2014)

man that thing has to sound BRIGHT

looks cool though


----------



## ben_hurt (Dec 8, 2014)

It's a complex and very different sound. I gotta get a clip up. The acrylic actually projects a ton of bass and warmth. It can definitely be harsh if you want it to be, but it reminds me of somewhere between a Martin and a piano.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 8, 2014)

Any photos of the back of the body?

Ray


----------



## ben_hurt (Dec 8, 2014)

don't have one handy, but I'll take one tomorrow when I jam next. It has a plastic plate the same shape as the pickguard, unlike the backs of the armstrongs. You can see the resonator plate through the side of the guitar, too, though it's pretty well disguised.


----------



## yingmin (Dec 8, 2014)

Acrylic and aluminum? They couldn't find some way to work depleted uranium into the design?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 8, 2014)

Its so weird that their 30" baritones seem to be short scale basses with 6 strings instead of guitars with long scale lengths. The 20 frets on a guitar just seems out of place but its how Mustang basses are built.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 8, 2014)

That looks amazing! I've been seeing a lot of aluminum neck stuff online lately and I'm really starting to come around to it. The fretboard alone is a thing of beauty. 

But holy crap, that thing must be seriously heavy. My shoulder is hurting just looking at it.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh man I love that. EGCs are dream guitars for me.

I don't envy your spine though.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Dec 8, 2014)

thanks. after seeing this i had to go send in for a custom quote from egc!

beautiful guitar though!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 8, 2014)

Very cool! Team Acrylic!


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 9, 2014)

Seriously, how heavy is that thing? Kickass and unique guitar, something you don't get to see every day, unless some bigger name Stoner/Doom band is coming through town.


----------



## DeathChord (Dec 9, 2014)

30" way cool !


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow, that looks incredible! I imagine it sounds super unique. You're a lucky man, happy NGD!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 10, 2014)

Dude, that guitar looks absolutely sick! Very nice!!

Though I know this will only be a dream, I bet an 8-string version of that -all the other specs the same- would kick some major ass. (Yes, I'm on an ERG kick, so sue me  )


----------



## Shimme (Dec 11, 2014)

Man that is a cool bass VI but I couldn't imagine using it on stage, that thing must weigh 20 pounds... Cool AF though!


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Dec 11, 2014)

@ben hurt: Does it sound like a Dan Armstrong?


----------



## ben_hurt (Dec 11, 2014)

@Carl - it's got a pretty unique sound. The bridge and pickups are all mounted directly to what is essentially the neck. The aluminum runs all the way into the body. The Armstrong's use a wood neck, bridge and fretboard unlike this one. There is no wood in this guitar. It's a very loud guitar and sounds almost acoustic when not plugged in. The aluminum brightness comes through if you hammer on it, and depends a bit on your amp setup, but it can make very rich and warm tones, too.


----------



## Zsharp (Dec 11, 2014)

Does the neck cause tuning issues with temperature change? I've read that they can get a little wacky when going from cold to hot settings due to extra expansion of the materials, figured I'd ask an actual owner of one though!


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## ben_hurt (Dec 11, 2014)

@Zsharp - yes, it does shrink/expand, unfortunately. There's no need to adjust the neck ever, which is great, but just having it a week I've had to tune as it's warmed up during practice. I'm playing a show on Saturday and I'm going to leave out to get up to temp between load-in and the show. 

All that said, I've had many wood guitars that stay in tune worse.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 11, 2014)

Many modern metalnecks use more temp-stable alloys than vintage instruments. That said, I never had any tuning issues with my Travis Bean. My Bastin is incredibly stable as well. I know some of the EGCs have very thin necks so that may be a bit different.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 11, 2014)

That is a really cool looking guitar. Nice score!


----------



## ben_hurt (Dec 11, 2014)

I've had for less than a week  the neck is the thicker profile, and the heat is nuts in my practice space right now so it's not alone in being a bit weird. I'll know more after a few weeks and playing some gigs with it


----------



## lewstherin006 (Dec 12, 2014)

Congrats bro! I saw Pat smear from the foo fighters using these!


----------



## ben_hurt (Dec 15, 2014)

In case y'all are curious it stayed in tune like a champ live. I opened the case about an hour before going on stage and even though the stage lights were crazy hot it stayed true like a champ for the set.


----------



## jrui (Sep 25, 2015)

hey man, does it suits metal style music ? such as thrash metal (slayer) and death metal (at the gates) ?????


----------



## Tisca (Sep 27, 2015)

Can you post some of your bands music?


----------



## orion (Sep 27, 2015)

Amazing guitar. Did I miss the link to the video? I'd love to see a video and hear this guitar in action.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 29, 2015)

ben_hurt said:


> @Zsharp - yes, it does shrink/expand, unfortunately. There's no need to adjust the neck ever, which is great, but just having it a week I've had to tune as it's warmed up during practice. I'm playing a show on Saturday and I'm going to leave out to get up to temp between load-in and the show.
> 
> All that said, I've had many wood guitars that stay in tune worse.



You know... You could have that guitar fitted with an evertune bridge couldn't you?


----------



## pondman (Sep 30, 2015)

Stunning piece of work


----------



## ben_hurt (Oct 3, 2015)

missed some of these posts, so, slow response again... sorry!

@jrui-
I think these guitars are incredible for pretty much any type of music, really. The pickups and guitar are so instantly responsive you get every bit of sound that your hands are making. Also the standard-range scale lengths use a hyper thin and hyper fast necks. Way thinner than you can make using wood. Ones with this scale length and the basses use a thicker neck design, but I still adore it.

@tisca-
you can check my band out at snowburial.bandcamp.com! We've got a new record coming out very soon that was almost entirely recorded with this thing.

@orion-
Here's the link to the demo vid (there's a separate thread, too)


@kindsage-
i've had zero problems with the bridge so I don't really want to monkey with it =D. And I change tunings mid-set...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 6, 2015)

Ah! A fellow EGC fan on here! I know that I'm late to the party, but very nice, sir! Happy NGD!


----------



## metalvince333 (Oct 8, 2015)

Awesome demo and music man! You really turned me onto EGC!


----------

